# Jason Becker "Numbers" tribute from Carvin



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Kinda cool with coloured SD pickups...

http://www.carvinguitars.com/catalog/guitars/jb24


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

It's.....umh, very bright.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

It was awesome until I saw the bolt on............


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Butt fugly


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

I liked that one the second I saw it for the first time (GFPM, soon after "A Lil' Ain't Enough) came out, but I prefer the original body shape and the Peavey headstock (it was originally supposed to be a Peavey sig model). It's just a playful design, and was really unique, which was and is rare. And I can't argue with the specs -- bone simple, just like I like my guitars.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

When I first aaw it my reaction was fugly. I looked again and then again, now my feeble brain sees this guitar as a great teaching aid for beginner guitar classes for children or adults who always wanted to play guitar. I can see a class of 6 to 12 students of all ages facing their teacher and being able to visualize where everything is located on the fretboard. May be a bit expensive at $1600.00, still you could gig it on weekends and teach your classes during the week. Just another one of my weird ideas.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

^ Or just buy the inlay stickers from eBay.


----------



## neilli (Nov 22, 2009)

Jeez do you guys miss the point - it's a tribute to Jason's Peavey from the early 90's, so it's supposed to be a bolt-on and it's supposed to be 'bright'. And sure you could buy stickers, but you can buy parts from Warmoth, drag them down the street and hack it together but that doesn't make it a masterbuilt relic.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Its also a Carvin, not a PV. I want a neckthru..........


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

It's cool that they're doing a tribute, but the wood grain is too pronounced in the Carvin compared to the original. That kind of spoils it for me. Plus, they missed the giant volume knob - that part is key for the full look ;-)


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Well done Carvin! A talented player, a terrible disease.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Lots of respect for Jason, but that's one FUUUGLY guitar IMO.


----------

